# Bart Bellon commands



## escuderow (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi!

Does anyone knows what commands are used by bart belllon???
I know he uses a mix of languages, but im trying to do the "fuss" to "right" position with my dog, but i think the word "right" its not very useful, i think i've heard Bart Bellon saying "ACHTER" or "AKTER" but im not quite sure. Can anybody tell??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

escuderow said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone knows what commands are used by bart belllon???
> I know he uses a mix of languages, but im trying to do the "fuss" to "right" position with my dog, but i think the word "right" its not very useful, i think i've heard Bart Bellon saying "ACHTER" or "AKTER" but im not quite sure. Can anybody tell??
> ...



I don't know who you're referring to, but "achtung" means "attention."


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Just remember that in IPO when a dog is moving in (heeling) or moving into (finishing) basic you must use the same command.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

For on the right, the word he is using is "awk-thur". The spelling I am not sure but when you break it down. This is what it looks like.


----------

